# utah vs LA



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

HOW about them Jazz last night. dam good game. Jazz should have won by more then what they did.Missing free thows not good.CJ played some good D agaisnt RApist. That was a good way to go in to the all star brake.Let hope we will have AK and boozer back next week. Very happy with that game last night. WAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY TO GO JAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

That was a good game. _O- " BOOZER WHO" _O-


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree that was one heck of a game.I think that was the first time I have ever seen Kobe get rattled.CJ did an A1 job defending him.How about D Will breaking Kobies' ankles then pull up and hit the shot? That was great. If they bring that kind of energy and we get everybody healthy we should be able to make a strong run in the second half of the season. Go Jazz!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

OKEE said:


> That was a good game. _O- " BOOZER WHO" _O-


Even with boozer being a little girl, the Jazz need him, without him they are not even close to the team they were. Be brings a go to guy down low, he is as consistant as there is in the league.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It was an awesome game. I figured at some point the refs would have started to intervene to put LA ahead, but maybe they backed off figuring Utah was digging their own grave with all the missed free-throws. You guys are right- they should have won by more. But any win over LA is big, so we'll take it.

Did any of you see the play where the ball was loose on the Jazz baseline, near the hoop, and it was knocked out of bounds? They called it Laker ball, and just as Lamar Odom stepped out to inbound the ball, one of the baseline cameramen got a close-up of him looking at the ref and winking at him for the call, with a big ****-eating grin on his face. It looked to me like Odom knocked it out, and after the wink, it was apparent what had actually happened. 

I really wish the NBA refs would get their act together. It is painfully apparent on any given night who they want to win. I understand that they are human, and some calls are missed by mistake, but others are obvious calls, and they still get it wrong.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Great game to watch. I was up off the couch yelling for most of it. D-will's crossover was amazing, and I got a good laugh watching Memo mock Kobe after he knocked down the 3 at the end. 

I am excited to see if this team can make a good run when they are all healthy. The Jazz are definitely a better team with Boozer. I don't necessarily care for the guy, but his double-doubles are a big boost to this team. I know Paul has stepped in and done a good job, but with the both of them playing the Jazz are even that much better. Milsap will own the second stringers that guard him coming off the bench. 

Is there another fan base that is more obnoxious than Laker fan?

Shane


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> How about D Will breaking Kobies' ankles then pull up and hit the shot?


Besides Stockton's shot to put the Jazz in the finals, this was my favorite Jazz play ever... I went berserk.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

> How about D Will breaking Kobies' ankles then pull up and hit the shot?


That was awsome and Im glad he did that to him.



> I got a good laugh watching Memo mock Kobe after he knocked down the 3 at the end.


That was funny as hell.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> > I got a good laugh watching Memo mock Kobe after he knocked down the 3 at the end.
> 
> 
> That was funny as hell.


+1, I don't think Boller and Booner quite got what he was doing.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

copper said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > > I got a good laugh watching Memo mock Kobe after he knocked down the 3 at the end.
> ...


+1. BUt they sure made a point that rapist was doing a dance.When he did it.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Glad to see the Jazz aren't scared of the Lakers anymore.


----------

